# Forever Freedom Aloe Vera gel - how much to feed?



## algeredge (19 November 2012)

I've been searching for a mobility supplement to help ease stiffness in my horse and have heard lots of good things about this gel. I know it is for humans really, and someone on here suggested feeding 240ml per day until the first bottle had gone, then 120ml per day maintainance. 
Looking on their site it come in litre bottles for £28 - feeding at this rate would be really expensive! Is this right? Have you used it with good results for mobility?


----------



## trotter259 (19 November 2012)

Yep, that's right. I fed my lad on it for a month to help with ulcers.

If you become a seller, you get it at around £19 per bottle. I have a friend that is a Forever Living rep, she would take you on if you decide to become a rep.


----------



## oscarwild (19 November 2012)

Yeah that is right.  I have used it in the past for my old horse when he had gut issues.  It was expensive and I found it didnt help him after a couple of months so stopped using it.


----------



## algeredge (19 November 2012)

Thanks for your replies, not sure I would become a rep without even having tried it! I might give it a go, my boy has mild ulcers (confirmed by scope and had a course of treatement) and also stiffness/arthritis issues and he's only 12!


----------



## impala (19 November 2012)

I've been a distributor of Forever Living Products since 1998.  I use the Forever Freedom on my old mare and 2 of our old dogs.  I am absolutely convinced it helps them.  I think the really important point to make about all our products is they come with a 60 day full money back guarantee.  So you can use them for 60 days and if you don't see any improvement the person who sold it to you will give you all your money back, no quibbles.  So, if you were confident that it helped your horse would you feel it was worth the money?  The money back guarantee lets you find out the answer to this question with no financial risk.  If you still felt it was on the pricey side even if it worked then it's probably not worth trying.  Hope this helps.


----------



## algeredge (20 November 2012)

Thanks impala, thats interesting. Can you confirm that the feeding rate I've been told is right?Thanks


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 November 2012)

I was told to feed it to my horse when he had a virus, I am sure he had 60 mls a day and yes its very expensive he was only on it for two weeks thankfully.


----------



## impala (22 November 2012)

Yes, those are the correct amounts to feed.  If you are going to try it I would definitely advise giving the high dose to start with.  I know it's expensive but you are unlikely to see any real difference on a lower initial dose.  However, you might find that after time you can drop it down to slightly below the 120mls.  It's really a bit of trial and error.  The other supplement which I find has made a great difference to my 19 yr old mare who has ringbone and kissing spine is the Codlivine Joint Supplement.


----------



## ribbons (22 November 2012)

We are big fans of Forever living aloe Vera. Beware of cheaper brands, they often contain very little actual aloe. However those quantities are not necessary for maintenance. You can feed loads without doing any harm but depending on condition a loading dose of up to 250ml is advisable dropping to 120ml for second bottle. Thereafter 60ml daily for maintenance is perfectly adequate. I have been using it for myself and animals for many years it is brilliant but the doses are exagerated. I also became a rep to take advantage of the prices.


----------



## impala (22 November 2012)

60 mls is the recommended dose for a dog.  I honestly would not encourage anyone to give less than the recommended dose of 240 mls for the full 60 days.  Aloe vera works naturally with the body.  It's not some miracle cure and it takes time for the body to respond.  Your horse's condition did not develop overnight so it's highly unlikely that it's going to get noticeably better in 4-5 days which is how long 1 bottle would last you. It's an amazing product and the results can be fantastic and it's such a shame to not give it a proper chance by not taking enough.  The company's return rate worldwide is less than 0.5%.  It's a costly product so if it didn't work people would ask for their money back (and get it).  The reason the return rate is so low is because the product works!  I have been a distributor since 1998 and I will only sell 15 bottles at a time to anyone looking to buy it for their horse.  I do this because I know from personal experience that at the correct dose it has a really high chance of working and if it doesn't I'm happy to refund (and there have been occasions when it's not worked and I've refunded).  Incidently I'm not trying to get a sale here!  If you do decide to try it then I'm assuming you will quite rightly buy it from whoever introduced you to it in the first place.


----------



## ribbons (23 November 2012)

I agree higher doses are needed to treat a condition and I did say it depends what the condition is.
I give aloe to mine daily even when they are in the pink because I believe it is a huge help in keeping them well. That is when I give 60ml daily, simply for maintenance. Any sign of less than tip top health I up the dose for a while.
I feel it is most useful when permanently used for tick over and then boosted if there Is a Heath issue. It is expensive and 120ml daily for a well horse can be off putting to many owners who then lose the benefit of tick over dose. As I said I have used it for many many years (20+) with brilliant effect, and I honestly don't think a fit healthy horse needs more than 60ml but it certainly doesn't hurt it they had a ltre a day (except to the pocket)


----------



## ribbons (23 November 2012)

Op, I have been talking gerneral health and your specific query was for stiffness, sorry.
My friends old girl can get quite stiff, she put her on forever freedom last year, after initial loading dose she has been on 60ml since and touchwood is fine so far this winter, which is fantastic given the damp horrid weather which is usually worse for her than dry cold. Any sign of stiffness andthe dose will be increased but so far so good. 
I urge you to try it and fiddle with dose until you find what yours needs, they are all different, but the product is brilliant and as my friend says, considerably cheaper than lots of vet bills and medications. 
Her horse is 15hh sec D by the way.


----------



## cubaruby (15 May 2013)

There's a dedicated website www.aloeveraforhorses.com and a facebook page for these products that offers 30% discount https://www.facebook.com/forevermobile/app_285989874830723. They were very helpful when I spoke to them and said the dosages are 250mls for a treatment dose, then half (125mls) for maintenance, and 60mls for long term maintenance.


----------



## OldNag (17 May 2013)

Cubaruby do you have any connection with that site?


----------

